# Sticky  The Official Polaris Picture Thread



## FABMAN

Show them and show them proud!!:flames:


----------



## FABMAN

Ill start. This is Grizzlyadams old ride. Its a 600cc XLT Trailblazer. 
















just one of the hand fabricated parts by us the clutch cover.
















And yes its Fast really Fast:flames::rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

hey that's a good looking bike!. Man i love all ATV's..
what's that tube running into the cvt cover?


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> what's that tube running into the cvt cover?


CVT air intake and exhaust????


You can tell she is a two stroke by looking at the big head pipe 

Two strokes are cool when there running right. I had a cousin that had a Honda 250R three wheeler.That bad boy was scary fast!!:crazy:


----------



## Bootlegger

Nice...


----------



## phreebsd

we had the 250r too. it rocked
someone on here had the 350x and guess what he did with it...
SOLD IT!! OMG!! :wtf1:
he definitely regrets it.


----------



## FABMAN

Metal Man said:


> CVT air intake and exhaust????
> 
> 
> You can tell she is a two stroke by looking at the big head pipe
> 
> Two strokes are cool when there running right. I had a cousin that had a Honda 250R three wheeler.That bad boy was scary fast!!:crazy:


yep gotta keep her cool
it definitely was running right. :aargh4: fast


----------



## phreebsd

here's our old 350 4x4. was 2 stroke, water-cooled and the front 4x4 was chain driven


----------



## Polaris425

2000 Xpedition 425... was a bad ass popo...


The one of the bars, I snapped the steering stem clean in two..... haha.. while working it in a hole.


----------



## phreebsd

bet the broken shaft sucked when u did it..
trying to pull the bike and it going all over the place...
what did you do with that bike?


----------



## Polaris425

drove it back w/ a pair of vice grips. Ole boy sat on my front rack and steered it like an evinrude, and i worked the throttle! :rockn: did it at timberlane. 

I traded it for this:


----------



## phreebsd

OMG u sold this too!
add this to the list with the 350x


----------



## TorkMonster

Well, figured I'd add to the PoPo collection on here..... Y'al seen 'em before though... lol









IT was COOOLLLLDDDD here...








Sure enough SUCKED in here... The WATER SHED...









And here she is NEW... To ME anyways....


----------



## TorkMonster

And ofcourse the DANG touring......... Good bike, well to some... I got a LEMON... wait, no it was a POPO!! LOL 


















Some speaker options?????









And some Bar Ends added...








Yeah, the front piece is off of it doing some "WORK".
I loved the ride of this machine, though there wasn't much WOW factor to it... It had a very stable ride and a heck of a hill climber being longer..... I just couldn't deal with the "SHOP TIME" that came with it... Not saying its cause it was a POPO, but there was something WRONG with that thing..... Dealer had it more than I did, and I BOUGHT it!!! lol


----------



## phreebsd

is that grip tape to put your feet on?


----------



## TorkMonster

phreebsd said:


> is that grip tape to put your feet on?


 
Why yes it is!!! and don't scratch the plastic all up. That popo was a PAINTED plastic, although I got it on my two quads now... Helps to rest your feet if you don't want to get wet, especially in the winter..


----------



## phreebsd

Darn good idea. props to ya bra!


----------



## stuck_again

*big wheeler in progress*


----------



## TorkMonster

stuck_again said:


>


 
Some *TALL* snorks there!!!


----------



## phreebsd

he'll need a mask and snorkel to ride


----------



## stuck_again

were goin deep,last year i blew my top end 2 times,hopefully we solved that


----------



## KMKjr

*Scrambler vs. Stump*

Stump won.


----------



## phreebsd

that sucks. anyone get hurt?


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> that sucks. anyone get hurt?


Nope, just the Scrambler.

Was in an open paved area messing around and he lost it a bit on the ice, got off track, went into the snow and stump was 1/2 hidden. He *almost* got her stopped in time (stayed on) but obviously he didn't see the stump sticking up. 

I think the A-arm was getting weak anyway, but still took a good hit.

Normal night out for him, something on the ol' Scrambler has to break....lol


----------



## coot23

ok, can someone help with how to post pictures?


----------



## coot23

_*I fixed this one... - Polaris425_


----------



## cigaro

You can use the image buttom to insert the image with a url or click the "go advance" button and use the manage attachment feature to down load from your computer.


----------



## coot23

thank you Polaris425. What was the problem because i have no idea!


----------



## AUbruterider

or if you have the pics uploaded to photobucket or something like that - just right click and select copy then in the reply field right click and paste


----------



## coot23

now JC, you know i don't know all that haha!


----------



## Polaris425

you just need to copy and paste the url inside img tags which look like this w/o the spaces [ img ] url goes here [ / img ] some photo places have a little box w/ this already in it you just have to copy it and paste it in here. We have member galleries installed here, you can actually upload your photos here on the forum.

Like, this is the url you had tried to past above... this is what it should look like to make the picture show, again, just without the spaces

[ img ] http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/26/l_1a53f071abc34fdfb9bfd56533a113ac.jpg [ / img ]

remove the spaces and the above becomes this:


----------



## Polaris425

ha... looks like ur tyring to pull that one off your pc.. they need ot be loaded somewhere like facebook, myspace, photobucket, flickr, etc... Or you could just load them here in our gallery, each member has his/her own gallery.


----------



## coot23

now its just getting irritating!!!:zx11pissed:
that one is from facebook


----------



## Yesterday

dont copy the url in the address bar. right click the original picture on facebook or wherever, select properties. from there copy the url beside where it says address. that's what you'll insert here on the forum


----------



## coot23




----------



## coot23

Go me GO!!! and afetr a week of trying I did it!!! Polaris425 it may have been getting as irritating to you as it was for me but thanks for all the help guys! I'll try to stay away from the real tough stuff, that could take forever to learn!!! HAHA:haha:


----------



## Polaris425

haha... glad you finnaly got it!


----------



## daves045700sportsman

*my toy*

04.5 700 sportsman basically stock (so far) except for tires,rims and front EPI springs 
















having fun with the toy


----------



## coot23

nice bike. you planning on any other mods?


----------



## daves045700sportsman

When money and time permits ABSOLUTELY LOL isnt that the whole reason we buy these toys...just keep changing them and changing them. Actually I have a rubberdown customs 2" lift kit that I wll be installing when I get some new heavy duty axles for it Ialso have a AAEN muffler not installed yet and have allready installed a .50" timing key. I have lots of plans for the future but like I said time and $$$$. B.T.W I ride with alot of guys with other brand atv's and I allways get the comment that I must have done something special to mine because it seems to be unstopable, I just tell them to by a good atv............POLARIS :bigok:


----------



## coot23

i heard that. let me know how that lift holds up after you install it because i'm trying to decide between the rubber downs lift or a 4" turner.


----------



## KMKjr

Not mine, but's it's been in my garage long enough that it should be.


----------



## phreebsd

Now that's a large popo! I wonder how it pulls that tires in the thick stuff?
I would love to see the underside of one of these in person.


----------



## Polaris425

Trailer Queen.... I have some pics of it somewhere from 06 NATS Thats where That pic u posted came from... Maybe not my collection but, thats where the pic was taken is what I mean.


----------



## Polaris425

there's the one I took.. It stayed in that spot, and about that clean all weekend.


----------



## phreebsd

well that just dumb!
ride it ****it!!


----------



## phreebsd

that's a nice looking bike man!


----------



## walker

nice bike where yall getting those water proof ipod cases


----------



## Polaris425

google pelican boxes


----------



## phreebsd

otterbox also makes ipod cases


----------



## cookiexd40

*WELL GUYS FIGURED THIS WOULD BE A GOOD SPOT FOR MY FIRST POST...2003 POPO SPORTSMAN 500 H.O. 4X4...YELLOW (FOR NOW) 2 INCH LIFT, 26X10X12 FRONT AND 26X12X12 REAR ITP MUDLITES...NO EXHAUST YET, 2000# GORILLA WINCH OH AND 1 1/2 INCH WHEEL SPACERS...THE FRONT RUB WITHOUT THEM WHEN YA BOLT UP A 10 WIDE TIRE LOL...ANYWAYS ON TO THE PICS...P.S. MY NICKNAME IS SHREK SO I NAMED HER "DONKEY" OF COURSE

RIGHT AFTER I BOUGHT DONKEY









BEFORE LIFT









AFTER 2 INCHES









NEW TIRES, NEW REAR 12INCH WHEELS, AND NEW WINCH
































*


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:welcome:


----------



## cookiexd40

thanks bayou!!


----------



## Polaris425

nice! welcome to the site... your pics make me have memories of the ole X425....


----------



## cookiexd40

polaris425 you had a x425 huh?...was she sweet?!?:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

yep


----------



## cookiexd40

very nice...she was sweet....


----------



## Metal Man

Here are some pics of a Polaris 850. The bike belongs to a guy that was riding with us yesterday and is the Polaris in the race videos i posted in the ATV media section. Just thought i would post them up.


----------



## Yesterday

How did it sound with that swamp xl?


----------



## Metal Man

phIshy said:


> How did it sound with that swamp xl?


I thought it sounded real good. Not loud at all. It was no were near as loud as the HMF utility slip on that was on the Honda 420 riding with us. I posted up a clip in this thread.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=502&page=5


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Thats a wild lookin exhaust setup


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah it is. The belt setup is different as well. Instead of it being on the side of the engine like most other belt driven ATV it's located behind the back of the engine.


----------



## kjmbruteforce

Here's my new 2009 Polaris 850 XP haven't did anything to it yet. But love this thing so far...


----------



## RDWD

Awesome, Ive heard great things about the 850. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! I want to ride one that has the Power Steering....


----------



## jctgumby

Nice bike...From what I have heard the are very solid and strong bikes...Difference between it and a brute though is that with the Popo the acceleration is smooth as butter and not near as hard as the Brute...Just very smooth and controlled, I also hear that they ride like freaking cadillacs!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Great looking PoPo there!


----------



## bobcat

here is mine before the snorkles and the new radiator


----------



## Polaris425

^ Good lookin PoPo!! :rockn:


----------



## stealth500ho




----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the forum stealth, we def. need more Polaris guys here!!!! thats a good lookin bike, especially like those 312's on it! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

nice bike, stealth500ho


----------



## DjScrimm

Yea that all Black is Sick lookin!! Sweet ride


----------



## MUDDIE49

*My 2009 Sportsman 500 HO*

Here's my 500Ho...my first ATV and i'm fifty years old....i ran motocross for a few years , when i was younger and loved it and just got back into it and loving this ATV....I'm in the process of putting Brush guards and racks on the bike and in the future a lift kit and some Mudlites for some mud riding....hey maybe its my second childhood who knows ,but i'm having a blast...!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## walker

stealth i like the hell out of that black on black on black...... and muddie i think riding brings the child out in all of us... welcome to the forum guys


----------



## IBBruin

Good looking machine! Please ask around some before you buy mudlites. I was very disappointed in mine.


----------



## RDWD

I agree with IBBruin I would probably go with some zillas if I had it to do over again.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> Good looking machine! Please ask around some before you buy mudlites. I was very disappointed in mine.


:agreed:

get you some zilla's! or, if you do get lites, get the XTR's... They are cool.


----------



## cookiexd40

me, my pitbull, and my bike









gettin clean









my new tube









oh and my huntin dog "Cooder"


----------



## bobcat

IBBruin said:


> Good looking machine! Please ask around some before you buy mudlites. I was very disappointed in mine.


I agree I would never own another set of mudlites. Atleast for the mud in southeast LA. I don't know about every were else.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

here is my rzr that is stock for now...


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

and here is the vid


----------



## phreebsd

^ ok somebody got some cash! ^


----------



## codyh

For real man, got that brute and that sweet ride, nice rides but someones definatle well funded


----------



## phreebsd

and the little buddy (or brother) has a mudpro!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

phreebsd said:


> and the little buddy (or brother) has a mudpro!


no that is my friends.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

codyh said:


> For real man, got that brute and that sweet ride, nice rides but someones definatle well funded


 that Brute a had to pay for most of it, and the rzr was an left over 08 that we got for i good price and the rzr isnt mine it my parents i lke to drive it sometimes thought.


----------



## walker

man can you say flowage..lol.... i will say off the streets and in the creeks .... good to seee kids in the outdoors instead of posted up on the couch playing ps3 or x box.. in razr better snorkle that thing..


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

walker said:


> man can you say flowage..lol.... i will say off the streets and in the creeks .... good to seee kids in the outdoors instead of posted up on the couch playing ps3 or x box.. in razr better snorkle that thing..


 lol that will hopefully be in the near future with some zilla and other mods


----------



## phreebsd

walker said:


> man can you say flowage..lol.... i will say off the streets and in the creeks .... good to seee kids in the outdoors instead of posted up on the couch playing ps3 or x box.. in razr better snorkle that thing..


amen walker regarding gaming!


----------



## muddy-one

My new RZR. Don't see the Brute getting ridden much now...


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good looking RZR Muddy-One! I am about to pull the trigger on one I think. How are you liking it?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice popo's i have been looking at a few RZR's i love them things.

TEAMWAY2DEEP your family looking to adopt a new son?? lol


----------



## muddy-one

TX4PLAY said:


> Good looking RZR Muddy-One! I am about to pull the trigger on one I think. How are you liking it?


I love it. Its a lot more fun to cruse around in. I didn't realize how much work the Brute was to ride.


----------



## walker

what about those big horns.. how you liking them.. good lookin rzr too


----------



## muddy-one

So far I like them. Ride very smooth. But I only have a few miles on them.


----------



## phreebsd

oughta last you a long time and be certainly less maintenance demanding than a pure mud ride. 
looks goood


----------



## Polaris425

muddy-one said:


> So far I like them. Ride very smooth. But I only have a few miles on them.


really good lookin RZR. I like the color. :rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49

Sweet ride cookie!!! MUDDIE49


----------



## muddy-one

Thanks


----------



## TX4PLAY

Well here she is I have officially crossed over to the Darkside....


----------



## Polaris425

man that thing looks nice.... I want one bad. :rockn:


----------



## Debo Brute

Looks better without that little sticker on the hood.


----------



## MeanGreen198

That thing looks awesome man! U off Saturday evenin? i'm comin to ride the ol hood or 90 with Bobby!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks P425.

Debo you know I'm to picky to have left that on there, I don't know why dealers do that.

Thanks Keaton but I'll be on shift this weekend y'all have fun..


----------



## muddy-one

Looks great.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks Muddy, I can't stay off of it I can't wait to get it out on a real ride.


----------



## lilbigtonka

wow that white rzr is amazing only thing i would do is change the rims and tires to some zillas and the new m12's and that would be bad def give ya props for the color and everything, also like the bars going over the bed


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks 'Tonka how do your Zillas compare to you old Tri-Claws? I'm lookin for something different I don't think I'll be running Outlaws on this one.


----------



## Jack

That thing is nice, now I'm jealous


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks man, She's not cherry anymore Me and Debo did some riding around the house and I can't wipe the smile off my face. I had to work a little to fit between a couple of small trees and had to run over a couple to make my own trail but next time I'll bring a chainsaw and fix them tight spots. It crawls and climbs awesome and I was pleasantly suprised how well the Bighorns did, not only on the trail but we got in to some pretty slick and deep mud a couple of times and she never lost momentum.


----------



## Guest

Pics of our POPO's
The orange XP is an 08 and is my Wife's.
The Green RZR is also an 08 and is my toy.
Both are street legal here in Michigan.


----------



## phreebsd

street legal kicks ***!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice pics, Looks like a sloppy good time!


----------



## muddy-one

Nice pics. Wish we could make them street legal here...


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Dang you RZR owners. I'm jealous


----------



## Polaris425

yep nice pics! :rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

New PoPo owner here 3 month old today


----------



## walker

nice ride mattdtrue


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice 8fiddy Matt! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice bike


----------



## 850PoPo

Thanks guys I'm pleased with it to some point having trouble's with it now already bad Battery and black smoke when you hammer on the throtle


----------



## 08GreenBrute

black smoke means it running a little rich or you have been putting around and its just carbon build up


----------



## 650Brute

I'm ready to see it "rack Deep" in the PIT!!!


----------



## 850PoPo

Well I don't really put around I'm wondering if it has something to do with the snorkels I went with 2" has only 4 elbows and measures 2 feet


----------



## 850PoPo

650Brute said:


> I'm ready to see it "rack Deep" in the PIT!!!


Already been there done that I'll try to post that pic not sure if my iPhone will let me


----------



## phreebsd

mattdtrue said:


> Well I don't really put around I'm wondering if it has something to do with the snorkels I went with 2" has only 4 elbows and measures 2 feet


that's likely the problem. I think, and don't quote me, popo's get done with 2 x 1.5" intake lines. i think..


----------



## walker

could just put a 1 1/2 reducer in the intake snork and test it out to see how it runs


----------



## Polaris425

man it looks good!!!!! Look at all that fender room!!! :rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

Fender room...not much longer got two 28 Zilla's here at the house waiting on the other two they were on back order now the problem is I ran out of funds now that they are in stock.


----------



## Yesterday

i'd suggest running dual 1.5" intake snorkel


----------



## TX4PLAY

^^^Ditto^^^ Most all the PoPo's I have seen use dual 1.5" intakes. It is probably running a little rich.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Well on my 97 i have a 1.5 thats all with two it dont like to run . So i just put one on there . but re doing my snorks with the rebuild im doin


----------



## 850PoPo

Thanks for the suggestions I went with 2in cause I had to cut into the airbox was thinking to myself 1 1/2in then I'll probally have to redo it. My ideal was that the efi would adjust to my snorkel. Will work with it later when it's back home curently it's at the dealer with electrical issues


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Here is my bike before some of the upgrades


----------



## ATPmike

Here's my 2004 ATP.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## FABMAN

The fiance's ride


----------



## TX4PLAY

Cool Scrambler Fabman! Is that the same one you were rebuilding a while back?


----------



## FABMAN

Yep it is. It has the clutches snorked now!


----------



## 650Brute

850PoPo said:


> Already been there done that I'll try to post that pic not sure if my iPhone will let me


Post up Sir!


----------



## MUDDIE49

*Here's my Bike with some Upgrades....*

I finally finished the lift kit and added some ITP 108ss's and top them off with some 26inch Zillas and 14 inch wheels....i thinkit turned out nice...MUDDIE49:bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks good MUDDIE


----------



## TX4PLAY

Turned out real nice Muddie, congrats.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice bikes


----------



## Polaris425

yep looks good muddie!!! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I like the big wheels too muddie49 , i bet it handles great on the trails


----------



## Yesterday

looks good. bet you wished you woulda got 27's or 8's though


----------



## 850PoPo

650Brute said:


> I'm ready to see it "rack Deep" in the PIT!!!


 This is a good as it gets till the big tires go on


----------



## 850PoPo

650Brute said:


> Post up Sir!


 Not quite that deep but did get over the headlights in the middle but picture man wasnt paying attention


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good so far though!


----------



## MUDDIE49

*Thanks fellers....*

Thanks Fellers,i'm pretty happy with it....but Yes...i wish i would have gotten 27's...their's plenty of room without spacers..so maybe nexttime..I'm looking for a clutch kit next...i want something that reacts better when i hit the throttle...holeshot power....MUDDIE49:rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49

popo thats Sweet.....someday hopefully i'll beable to do some bogg'in with my quad...when i get it setup correctly.....MUDDIE49


----------



## 850PoPo

Man i just play no hard core for me we dug this in my field just to play and get alittle muddy from time to time.Currenty mine is stock no lift no big tires just how i bought it other than the snorkels got some 28's just not mounted yet.


----------



## onebadbruin

what kinda 28's


----------



## 850PoPo

Maxxis Zilla not to sure they are gonna work tho that's why the still sit off set on the xp is odd rim is flat on outside,custom rims will probably have to be purchase due to the swag bar is rather close to the factory tires aleady


----------



## MUDDIE49

*Zilla's in deep snow...worked awsome!!!!*

I had my Quad out today....in 2 feet of snow...them Zillas worked great,I bogg the quad down alittle ,but it kept on trucking!!!! what a blast I had...i would have like to take a few pictures....but my old lady was home on the couch...she miss'd a great time.....


----------



## snipe523

Starting the new year off right. This is a pic from a nice 45 mile ride we did today. I wish someone had a video cam there for when we came down off that ledge. There is about a foot of water below that ledge. My buddy popped down off the ledge on his Honda and then stopped to wait for me to come down off of it. Instead of just easing down off of it like he did I just pinned the throttle and the whole quad plopped down in the water at once. He got just a tad wet :bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

sounds like a nice ride


----------



## beaulogger

this is an older pic its in the process of gettin not so vertically challenged :haha: ill post yall a new pic later this week hopefully


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice and welcome to MIMB.


----------



## blacksmoke08

Here are my Polaris'...


----------



## TX4PLAY

That's one bad azz Sportsman, nice RZR too..


----------



## blacksmoke08

Thanks budd!!!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah I'm diggin the sportsman! :rockn:


----------



## Guest

AWESOME SPORTSMAN!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY

An updated pic to keep the PoPo picture thread alive...... Lets see um!


----------



## phreebsd

now that's a good looking rzr!
i'd be proud of that thing.


----------



## Polaris425

BAD-A! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks Guys!


----------



## 850PoPo

blacksmoke08 said:


> Here are my Polaris'...


That Polaris is a monster what lift is that


----------



## blacksmoke08

Its a 6" gorilla axle lift......


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here are a couple pics of the RZR in a little water hole.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: takin it deep!


----------



## gpinjason

Nice! where is that?? doesn't look like Crosby..


----------



## rubiconrider

that rzr is un freakin real. love the 3 big snorks nd the two little ones on the outside. looks very profesional.


----------



## TX4PLAY

gpinjason said:


> Nice! where is that?? doesn't look like Crosby..


 
That is at Mud Buddy's in Ezzell, we went last weekend and had a good time. With all the rain we've been getting the typically dry trails were nice and muddy and the water tanks were just right for playing in.


----------



## TX4PLAY

rubiconrider said:


> that rzr is un freakin real. love the 3 big snorks nd the two little ones on the outside. looks very profesional.


Thanks alot man..


----------



## gpinjason

OH ok... I've been there.. it seemed a little too far for me to drive... I'm not sure how big Crosby is, but it seemed like Mud Buddy's was really small.. But the owner was really cool out there.


----------



## snipe523

I finally got around to installing a winch on my Scrammy. I wasn't happy with any of the commercially available mounting options for the Scrammy so I did some searching. I found a member over on the Gen 3 forums that had an awesome set up so I duplicated his.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice


----------



## walker

thats a clean install snipe


----------



## Polaris425

looks good bro.


----------



## snipe523

Thanks guys. It was a ***** to get it in there like that but I think it was worth it.



walker said:


> thats a clean install snipe


That is exactly what I was was going for and the exact reason I didn't like the commercially available mounts. They all mounted the winch so it was just sticking up off of the front of the quad out in the open. They all looked like crap.


----------



## jayoung08

*Here's my Polaris 700*

Here's mine. I think see looks better with a little mud on the tires. :rockn: I have plans to relocate the radiator and do a snorkel install this spring. If you have any suggestion I would love to here your input.


----------



## Polaris425

nice lookin polaris!



I might be posting in this thread soon myself


----------



## dhale_ls1

New to the site... here is my 850




















































now just saving up for some 30's or 31's and the catvos raked lift... then i guess SLDmod and clutch kit to come.


----------



## Polaris425

man that is a great lookin XP. Especially fond of that color.


----------



## jayoung08

DHale,

I love the XP. Who made your snorkel kit? It looks GREAT! I have a company out of Louisiana called SLC making me a Radiator relocation and snorkel kit. It should be in sometime soon. I order it at a bad time. They've closed shop for mud nationals.


----------



## Eight

Nice popo's guys. Need to get some pics of the ole 97.


----------



## dhale_ls1

jayoung08 said:


> DHale,
> 
> I love the XP. Who made your snorkel kit? It looks GREAT! I have a company out of Louisiana called SLC making me a Radiator relocation and snorkel kit. It should be in sometime soon. I order it at a bad time. They've closed shop for mud nationals.


 
Mud Industries out of Texas made the snorkel kit


----------



## muddy-one

Good lookin XP.


----------



## jayoung08

dhale_ls1 said:


> Mud Industries out of Texas made the snorkel kit



They look like they are textured with truck bed liner. Very sharp!


----------



## snipe523

I love those XP's. Best looking ATV currently made in my opinion. I like the wheels too.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good looking popo's


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

here is my updated rzr!! mite get some snorks some time soon!


----------



## Eight

Slick rzr. Really like the orange.


----------



## muddy-one

Good lookin RZR :309149:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Thanks I think I'm gettin the mud industries snorkels on it next


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is the G/F's Scambler


----------



## dhale_ls1

few from this wknds ride... i had 2 catfish in my floorboards when i got out of this hole... plus when i washed it off the next day i got a couple crawfish and some eels too! lol


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok: haha!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Polaris425

Here we go! 2000 Scrambler 500 4x4!!!! Gonna make it into a mean little mudder!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

That is going to be a interesting quad when you get done ..........


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah.. the only downside is no Low... Only High and Reverse... But EPI makes a full kit for it for 27" ish mud tires ($200 freakin dollars!) so I guess I better start saving for it!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Is the front diff chain drive too ? If so you could get a lower gear ratio by changing sprockets....


----------



## Polaris425

Thought of that but no its shaft in the front. If I stick w/ something light like zilla's, add that kit, I shouldnt have any problems. I'd really like to see some backs on it though :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

the kit would help, but just like on the brutes you can get the same result for less money just buying springs , anytime i have ever changed weights i have regretted it


----------



## codyh

dhale_ls1 said:


> few from this wknds ride... i had 2 catfish in my floorboards when i got out of this hole... plus when i washed it off the next day i got a couple crawfish and some eels too! lol


 
hahah thats crazy


----------



## Polaris425

hondarecoveryman said:


> the kit would help, but just like on the brutes you can get the same result for less money just buying springs , anytime i have ever changed weights i have regretted it


yeah I thought of that as well.. but not having a low gear to go to I figure I'ma need all the help I can get. I might try just springs at first but, you know the guys at EPI are going to "strongly suggest" getting the whole kit.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice, looking forward to seeing it when you get it going your way. 

I think Polaris should re-release a refined Scrambler with an IRS and the new XP850 motor!


----------



## Polaris425

TX4PLAY said:


> Nice, looking forward to seeing it when you get it going your way.
> 
> I think Polaris should re-release a refined Scrambler with an IRS and the new XP850 motor!


Um, HELL YEAH :rockn: it could compete w/ the 'gade.

you know putting a sportsman rear end on it has already crossed my mind....... :bigok:


----------



## snipe523

Nice lookin Scrammy. That looks to be in excellent shape. You can get low in the Scramblers. You just need to swap in a used xplorer tranny. I thought about doing it on mine but I don't get into enough situations where I would need it.


----------



## Polaris425

hmm... I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Eight

How does it feel to be back on the dark side.


----------



## Polaris425

Like I never left. :rockn: haha!

I got it dirty yesterday :bigok:


----------



## Rubberdown

Okay, I'll start with the old one, man I miss her. Heres the old 500 I traded in to get the 850,

action shot at a race.










And the show and shine at another event we were vendors at.










and going out for a swim....






Woops, went too deep, where did that **** quad go LOL...


----------



## Rubberdown

My 850....love this rig rollin on 32's and our Swamp Lox race wheels!

[ame=http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/rubberdown/850%20XP/?action=view&current=P3182530.flv]







[/ame]





































my other wheel/tire combo that wont get used much now that I've tried the 32's on our Swamp Lox on trails, they work AWESOME BTW!!!

30" Zillas,


----------



## Rubberdown

My 500 race quad, HSP motor done to the nuts, 46 horse power 500 sportsman, she "used' to go fast, I think the tranny is fubar'd after it froze this past winter, it wont move in any gear now


----------



## Rubberdown

and of course the wife needs something to drive so here is her toy, this thing is a blast to play with....


----------



## 650Brute

Nice pics...


----------



## gpinjason

nice rides!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

awesome lookin rides!!!


----------



## stealth500ho

traded my dad my 312 for his zillas and 108s on 14" and going with silver backs or outlaws now there are updated


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## walker

rubberdown that 8fitty is nice.... nice popo stealth


----------



## gpinjason

Nice bike! I almost had a stealth black 550 popo the day I bought my Brute, but they had already sold it, the guy just couldn't take it that day... They wouldn't sell it to me cuz they already had all the paperwork filled out with the VIN numbers and stuff... so I bought the Brute instead...


----------



## Rubberdown

Thanks, we are putting our 1" spring spacers on the RZR tonight to see if the 30" zillas will fit okay, if not, might need some springs, probably try the CATVOS springs.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

crazy rides!


----------



## Rubberdown

Kinda crammed for space for these pics tonight, got 4 machines in the shop so not a lot of room, and its late so its too dark to take pics outside. This is a 2009 with 30" zillas on our 2" RDC Lift kit, 1" RDC Spring spacers, the rear shocks on the 3rd notch, the fronts on the 4th notch. I think its gonna ride a bit stiffer, but its a LOT taller with the bogger shoes and the spring spacers installed. Melissa had a bit of trouble getting into it tonight, it was way too funny LOL


----------



## Polaris425

it looks awesome! :rockn:


----------



## stealth500ho

my dads 800 with his new gators ill get more pics later


----------



## jayoung08

Made a few mods but I'm having a hard time getting the pictures to up load. Any suggestions. 

*Atv mods 145.JPG*:
The Dimension limits for this filetype are 1024 x 768. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 1800 x 1200.


----------



## jayoung08

I think I figured it out.  

Installed: 
2" lift 
1.75" wheel spacers
Snorkel 
Radiator relocation


----------



## jayoung08

Here are some pics of new paint.


----------



## jayoung08

Well I got the pics loaded but their not large like the others on the website. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## jayoung08

Lets try again...


----------



## jayoung08

Here are some more


----------



## jayoung08

Here are a couple of pics of my new paint job.


----------



## policebrute750

finally got her all done


----------



## policebrute750




----------



## walker

lookin good teach and police policeman


----------



## Polaris425

yep lookin good! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here are a few PoPo pics from our ride this weekend. 












































































































































































Here are a few of DeboBrute in action also for y'alls Brute Force fix.


----------



## phreebsd

great pics!


----------



## Polaris425

Yep! Awesome pics! hope you can make it to the labor day ride w/ that sick RZR! I know it' s aa long haul for ya but, sure would like to see ya there! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Awesome Pics!! Thanks for postin them up:rockn:


----------



## Eight

Nice pics, like the orange rzr.


----------



## outdoorzyguy

*09 850 xp es*

heres a few pics of my newest additon, although after riding my king quad for now over 5600 miles the new popo is going to have to run long and hard to compete with the king because it has. never left me stranded


----------



## phreebsd

nice popo man and welcome to the board.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice pics. I want that Robby Gordan 4 seater.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks guys. Bayou Boy that 4-Seater is impressive offroad also, half the time the front tires are out of the mud hole before the rears get in.

Outdoorzyguy, the PoPo 850's are awesome machines hopefully it'll be just as reliable as your Suzuki has been.


----------



## walker

nice pic's i thought you were at a rzr raly at 1st..


----------



## WAY BAD

*New to the Forum*

Hey Yall, Im new to MIMBF. So I thought I would make my first post in here. Some sweet looking rides over here! Here's a few of my 8fity:

Before the raked lift:









After the Raked:


















In the Water:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome to MIMB. You got yourself a sweet ride there.


----------



## WAY BAD

Thanks man! It's a blast to ride.


----------



## Polaris425

man that looks GREAT! especially after the raked lift, almost looked like it Needed it in the first pics to make it look symmetrical.


----------



## WAY BAD

Totally agree, the main reason I went to the raked.


----------



## polaris800

Here are some pics of my popo. not sure how to post the pic in here so i hope the attachments work.


----------



## Polaris425

man that thing is gorgeous!!! what kind of lift you got on it?


----------



## polaris800

thanks. highlifter 2" and the lift springs. the pics are from when i just got the outlaws. the bike definitely isnt quite so clean anymore.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bike


----------



## FABMAN

why do i love orange so much. nice pics


----------



## TX4PLAY

Yeah, that Nuclear Orange is SWEET! Nice ride bra.


----------



## polaris800

thank you all


----------



## codyh

The PoPo I just bought, first ride, three axles, ahah


----------



## lilbigtonka

aww man cody you went to the darkside... jk what all is done to it and what year and size....give us details bro


----------



## codyh

Its an 05 700 with an 800 engine. Its gotta six inch gorilla lift, with another three inches in the front and another inch in the front. Supertrapp mudslinger exhaust and the 29.5's in the picture. After we work out the lift issues (axle angles) should be a pretty nice bike


----------



## lilbigtonka

cool cool so no snorkles. man i would hate snorking that thing, but it is a nice bike yeah get those axles worked out and lets see some footage bro of it in action


----------



## Polaris425

looks pretty BA


----------



## AMR840

Here are a few of my new 850XP eps. The Big Horns will be right at home in my back yard.


----------



## Mudforce

Nice ride!!! How does it compare to the brute?


----------



## AMR840

Mudforce said:


> Nice ride!!! How does it compare to the brute?


There not even in the same class. My brute even with Elkas never handled like the 850. The 850XP really handles rough terrain well and takes whoops even with stock shocks. Polaris does have a very impressive machine and it's no slouch in power either.


----------



## lilbigtonka

but be honest it wouldnt touch your 840 brute would it.....


----------



## AMR840

lilbigtonka said:


> but be honest it wouldnt touch your 840 brute would it.....


Nope, not in a straight drag. My brother and I raced. The Brute was 5 quads or so quicker in 300'. But we hauled azz up a whooped up hill and the Polaris was 5 quads or so faster over the rough terrain.


----------



## Polaris425

looks Awesome!!!!! Really like that color too!


----------



## BIG 500




----------



## Polaris425

welcome! & sharp lookin popo!


----------



## twroblew

CUSTOM!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## FABMAN

My wife's wheeler that im selling




And the outlaw she seams to like to ride now.


----------



## sharris806

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4482&stc=1&d=1282511086


----------



## phreebsd

how's the suspension on that outlaw, fabman?


----------



## walker

sweet popo's guys


----------



## Polaris425

yep mean lookin popo's there sharis!


----------



## sharris806

hey thanks polaris 425.Yea i just bought the 550 for my son and put the tires and wheels and lift on it now im thinking im going to get the same tires for the rzr(zilla) the backs are ratteling everything apart!!! LOL


----------



## walker

got to keep those backs in the mud..lol


----------



## sharris806

Walker yes you do have to keep them in the mud!!!LOL it seem like it rains every where but where i ride!! the only mud there is you about have to have 38s to get through!!LOL or it has the green slime on top!!


----------



## derk

Here's my Rzr. Just got done with the lift, spacers, wheels/tires.









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 682x1023.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682.


----------



## phreebsd

good lookin rzr. i sho wants one.


----------



## derk

Thank you sir. I've enjoyed it so far


----------



## WAY BAD

I'm diggin the shop derk!! Oh yea, the RZR pretty cool too


----------



## walker

looks good derk .. now all it needs is some mud on it


----------



## derk

Thanks guys. It's been so dry around here there's not much mud to be found. We need some rain.


----------



## walker

yea we finally got some the other day .. hope to get some more


----------



## WAY BAD

Yes indeed, dry around here too. Thought the little tropical storm was going to throw some our way the other day, but not much luck.


----------



## stealth500ho

my new ride 31s diesels big gun full exhaust and 2 inch lift lift isnt on in these pics or the exhaust


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! you'r rollin 31's w/ no lift?? Thats pretty impressive!


----------



## walker

lookin good stealth


----------



## fstang24

slick looking popo


----------



## lg07brute

The old scrambler
before








and after i wrecked it at 50 cruisin down a gravel road








and after i rebuilt it


----------



## Polaris425

^ IF you need another one I have one Im trying to sell!! haha...


----------



## lg07brute

I actually had 3 at one time, sold the one pictured to a buddy and bought my brute. Also had a pair of 400 2-strokes, used one for parts to fix my 500, under that black bed liner is white 400 plastics and a bunch of other parts i stole off the 400. The other 400 blew the motor and i ended up selling it as parts, Fabman bought it.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

heres my buddys new 8fidy! i do love the powersteering, wish my brute had it!


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! The only thing I dont like about them is how it looks "set-back." The front wheel stick way out and the back look like they are tucked way up under...


----------



## Thom

My New LE the day she came home


----------



## Polaris425

Thom said:


> My New LE the day she came home


Love the blue/white! :rockn:


----------



## duramaxlover

im sure that 850 will be a beast when he get done with it


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Polaris425: I know what you mean it bugs me. I think the racked lift looks nice.
duramaxlover: no he told me it was only getting tires and that was it


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> NICE! The only thing I dont like about them is how it looks "set-back." The front wheel stick way out and the back look like they are tucked way up under...


it's for "approach angle" :bigok:


----------



## duramaxlover

tw2d: knowing him it will just get tires then a few weeks later it will be snorkel, rad relocate, exhaust, lift etc.


----------



## poporunner50

my popo with custom rad kit. then my favorite mod in the second pic. haha.


----------



## phreebsd

nice artwork


----------



## ncpopo

Nice bikes guys..I can't wait to get mine up and going again!!


----------



## mudengineer

codyh said:


> The PoPo I just bought, first ride, three axles, ahah


 
bent frame too lol but fixed now thanks!!!!! replaced all the bad bushings, and that supper great Idea someone had to add an all thread through the rear lower control arm instead of the kit that belongs there which caused the lower control arm to bend the back bracket. I replaced it all and now is completely lined up as it is supposed to be. I added the 2 in spring spacers front and rear and 32's with triangle boys stealth snorkle kit. Dyna tec usb III. Took a lot of work to get it in good shape but I am almost finshed with it all. When I finish I will post pics and watch you cry lol.....oh and yes I did replace the lug nuts and studs that were all either broken or stripped out lol.....Just one question how many time did you throw that thing out of the back of your truck before you decided to sell it?


----------



## bleeg

*Just pick up today!*

My 2011 850xp with Highlifter 3" on 30" Silverbacks.


----------



## Polaris425

very nice!


----------



## skid

bleeg said:


> My 2011 850xp with Highlifter 3" on 30" Silverbacks.


Looks bad***!


----------



## DjScrimm

mudengineer said:


> bent frame too lol but fixed now thanks!!!!! replaced all the bad bushings, and that supper great Idea someone had to add an all thread through the rear lower control arm instead of the kit that belongs there which caused the lower control arm to bend the back bracket. I replaced it all and now is completely lined up as it is supposed to be. I added the 2 in spring spacers front and rear and 32's with triangle boys stealth snorkle kit. Dyna tec usb III. Took a lot of work to get it in good shape but I am almost finshed with it all. When I finish I will post pics and watch you cry lol.....oh and yes I did replace the lug nuts and studs that were all either broken or stripped out lol.....Just one question how many time did you throw that thing out of the back of your truck before you decided to sell it?


Haha this is pretty funny, i didn't know he sold it to someone on here. But that pretty much how he got the bike, so we wouldn't know how many times its been thrown out the truck. He only rode it few times and couldn't take that piece anymore. Glad your getting it together, id like to see the pics!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter




----------



## mudengineer

DjScrimm said:


> Haha this is pretty funny, i didn't know he sold it to someone on here. But that pretty much how he got the bike, so we wouldn't know how many times its been thrown out the truck. He only rode it few times and couldn't take that piece anymore. Glad your getting it together, id like to see the pics!


 
Will have some up this weekend. Had to put it on hold till this week. I believe that he seemed really nice and his brother too. **** thing purrs like a kitten now with some major face lift parts added lol. I should have it completely finished by Friday and will post some pics. For what i gave for it and have spent it was worth the dollar. Pure bike just needed someone to give it some love and get things back in line. I actually added 31's wide and skinny not 32's. I changed my mind and put the backs on the rzr.


----------



## Kodiak

Here's my 03 trailblazer with 25" front tires of an old magnum and stock 22" on back. Larger front tires helped alot on those rough trails. Haven't tried em in any mud or anything yet seeing everything is frozen right. I works pretty well on hard packed snow. I broke thorugh alot less than alot of my friends on their heavier 4x4 bikes. But nothing can compete with a 4x4 in the back country. If anyone has any idea on what the bike would be able spin for back tires would be appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425

Another member here is running 25" Zilla's on his... says he loves them. Or whatever the smallest he could get were...


----------



## gpinjason

:agreed: Throw some Zillas on there! they are really light and more aggressive than the stockers... should help you out a lot!


----------



## Kodiak

Thanks. I'll be sure to look into some zillas


----------



## stealth500ho




----------



## Polaris425

VERY NICE!! You should post in the QOTM thread if you havent already! :rockn:


----------



## stealth500ho

been there done that :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Cool!


----------



## mudengineer

got doors and front and rear windows sinse


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## mudengineer




----------



## ronnielsu

My new 850 XP


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## seark

2005 Polaris Scrambler 500 4x4 26/25 Zilla's w/12" SS's.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! thats what I was doing with mine but, ran out of monies! now it's for sale! lol


----------



## grizz660muddin

popo 850 xp on 29.5 terms and bandit wheels


----------



## Polaris425

Love it! ^ :rockn:


----------



## 08beast

Our new toy


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice!


----------



## liftedz71withbass

nice rides


----------



## fstang24

here are a few pics of the 2011 rzr s i picked up a few weeks ago, figure it was time i post pics..


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice!!!! I'd like to have one.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

there is some very nice popo's in here, here are a few of my RZR S








and before i even rode it lol


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Polaris

do you own all those machines in the picture?


----------



## Polaris425

^ That's at the dealer...................................... :34:


----------



## 2010850xp

heres mine just got it back from CATVOS


----------



## Polaris

Looks awesome!


----------



## Polaris425

thats sick :rockn: one of the best looking one's Ive seen in a while!


----------



## 2010850xp

Polaris425 said:


> thats sick :rockn: one of the best looking one's Ive seen in a while!


thanks man. it took along time but the wait was worth it. and the turner axles are crazy big. money well spent.


----------



## greenkitty7

thats a big 850! looks nice man!


----------



## popo800

my new sportsman. i trade a stock grizz 660 with 28" outlaws for completely even for it.


----------



## greenkitty7

i love the blue


----------



## Polaris425

^ Me too. looks really good except I think I'd re-think the snorks on it....


----------



## greenkitty7

im kinda likin the snorks... def got the different factor to them.


----------



## popo800

idk if i could really redo the snorkels cuz most of the front rack is taken up by the radiator, or are u just tlkin about making them taller.


----------



## Polaris425

well they just looked small. And kinda in the way, but just my opinion of course.


----------



## popo800

they stick a little over a foot out the plastics and i can still turn all the way but i have thought about making them taller.


----------



## Polaris425

well it's a great looking bike none-the-less. #Jealous! lol


----------



## popo800

well thank you. my axle popped out over the weekend . now i've got to re grease my axle and get a new boot. im thinkin about turnin my shocks down a few notches because it has no flex right now.


----------



## focushunter

Old school 97 xplorer 400. 2in lift epi clutch kit, 27in outlaws all skinnys, snorkeled,ss108 rims.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## focushunter

Thanks its coming together pretty good. Still going to put an exhaust, put the magnum 425 gearing and relocate rad. Kinda like the looks of the bike without the rad being up on the rack. So i might try and figure out how to set up a pump on it to be able to wash it out.


----------



## Polaris425

That shouldn't be too hard to do. Any kind of little pump would work. HL use to sell a "kit" you could install but... it was $$$$$ and as always, is something you can make yourself for pretty cheap.


----------



## greenkitty7

just bring em forward through the rack instead of the plastic... then you can get them out of the way.


----------



## focushunter

I like where my snorkels sit i just dont want to move the radiator up. I still use my rack during hunting season.


----------



## JAKD RZR

This is my little monster.


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## lockedinlow

2001 scrambler 500 sitting on 26 inch front, and 25 inch rear bear claws on 12 inch sti wheels 










Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

How can you run different size tires with a 4x4 in 4wd without breaking something? Or is that a 2wd Scrambler.


----------



## Thom

Been a while since I posted but here is my 2011 LE


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Graysen

this is my bike after a day of mudding on dec 23 these are taken before i have my lift i will take some pics tomorrow and upload it because its dark now


----------



## Graysen

and here are the videos from that day


----------



## bstomper

I'm new here so I thought I would post my pic. It is an 08 I bought rolled and brought it back to life. Was red, now black, new 2011 plastics and front bumber/grill (had to modify the bracket). Custom cage and web headache rack built by myself, Powder coated Cage, headache rack, shock springs and a arms. removeable bed plate.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!! Post up in the SxS section too!


----------



## Birddog4x4

Some sweet looking popo's everyone!


----------



## wc4life21

My 850 last year with only a snorkel kit! picture taken in northern wisconsin by hurley!


----------



## focushunter

My 700 i got back in october finally coming around. Still trying to decide to keep the motomonsters or go with some 30in backs!!!


----------



## Madmax

2001 sprotsman 500 HO
3" lift


----------



## stang7tl

finally finished it


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## BobX2

I'm not a mudder but I'll go about anywhere else.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!!


----------



## MudDWG

where did you get those green fuel cans??


----------



## NMKawierider

MudDWG said:


> where did you get those green fuel cans??


Those are from RotoPax. I have one too. I am not sure they have them in the green anymore though.


----------



## Thom

BobX2 said:


> I'm not a mudder but I'll go about anywhere else.


I love those rims. I have the same ones coming but with 28 swamps on them.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Heres she is guys:








Action Shot:


----------



## focushunter

Looks sweet!!!


----------



## SouthernMudder

My 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI

Here's what it looked like right from the dealership 










Shortly after with Highlifter 2" lift, Highlifter Outlaw clutch kit, cv gauards, snorkel's, radiator relocated gorilla axles up front(went threw 4-5 stock axles), supertrapp mudslinger full exhaust with dobeck programmer










Here's how it looks today. Everthing still there minus dobeck programmer(pile of junk). The 29.5x12 outlaws were origianly for my 2012 Ranger Crew, but there to small for it once it get's done in bout 2 weeks  (check sxs section in the picture section)



















Now she's getting QSC Clutch, Attitude Industries programmer(bikeman performance), Gear Reduction, Powdercoat suspension, new plastic's(plastic's are in VERY BAD shape!!) and re-do snorkel's and radiator braket(all that was done 5-6 years ago and was a dumbass kid and threw it together lol). Also she's going to get some motor work and might get rid of the wides and do skinny's all around(would like to start racing alittle bit) or keep the wides and get skinny's and just swap back and fourth lol


----------



## Lollygagger77

Here are my last 3 Popo's, started with 500, then went from Blue 700 to Silver 800 LE and now the Magnetic Metallic 850 HO (XTR's to be mounted soon, either polishing the rims or painting them Black, don't know yet, suggestions???) Also no Snorkels allowed up here in MN so no reason to get them,


----------



## Polaris425

NINJA SNORKS :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

X2
If you're gonna ride in that creek, look into stealth snorkles. How closely are your ATV 's inspected? Maybe you could get away with a few hoses in the pod. I can't believe you didnt get the belt wet in that first photo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lollygagger77

I have had the blue and the grey that deep before with no water in my belt, that is vented around the gas tank and I never went over it (for too long anyway, LOL) I was about to order that stealth snorkel for the grey one when out of the blue a buddy wanted to buy it for a great price (great price for me) and my dealer dropped the price on the 12 850 for me (i had referred a couple other guys to them) so I had to jump to the new one for only a couple grand, now I want to keep it pretty for a couple months before i start really testing her out...


----------



## Blake.

'96 sportsman 500. 
27" mudbugs
working on a rad relocate and snorkels.


----------



## smcox1

Here's my 2003 700 skinny wide terms or skinny wide ol2's soon to come.


----------



## Nayrlladnar

Bone stock 'cause I'm poor. Buddy's Yamaha YZ250F in the background.


----------



## Country

This is my baby. 30" dominators are on order.


----------



## bruteforce3




----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Vortecz71wv




----------



## bruteforce3

What size is that @vector


----------



## bruteforce3

What size engine @vortexc


----------



## Vortecz71wv

800


----------



## Lollygagger77

Polaris425 said:


> pics no worky??


I took them off the URL from the PolarisATVForum Do I need to upload them here too?


----------



## Polaris425

apparently so. Some forums have their permissions set so that unless you are a member, you cant see photo's hosted there. And I'm not signing up just to see pictures  lol


----------



## bruteforce3




----------



## Polaris425

looks like ya'll had a good time!


----------



## Johnnypantz

Looks like I done gone and did it. My kitty was getting lonely, picked her up a friend today

2012 800, boy, this thing is smooth


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Chaseicole

Those popo 800 and 500 looks nice


----------



## Johnnypantz

Chaseicole said:


> Those popo 800 and 500 looks nice


Bet I can guess what yours looks like


----------



## Chaseicole

Yep you guessed it! Lol that urgnt popo looks strangely familiar and covered in a light coat of GA kaolin clay.


----------



## wc4life21

Picked this up yesterday. Feels good to be able to ride again. Any mod suggestions I will take into consideration. I got big plans!!!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Love that color


----------



## Duckman

My 2012 sportsman 800


----------



## Polaris425

what size are those stock tires & what did ya do w/ them?


----------



## Duckman

...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Here's my 97 Magnum ....chain driven FRONT and REAR drive lol old school. Btw, does great in mud, have had it over gas tank lid


----------



## Polaris425

They are tanks. Slap some 29's on her and change the sprocket to lower the gears, how freaking nice is that to be able to lower the gearing that easy. I had one for a while but that's a long story I dont care to get into anymore lol.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> They are tanks. Slap some 29's on her and change the sprocket to lower the gears, how freaking nice is that to be able to lower the gearing that easy. I had one for a while but that's a long story I dont care to get into anymore lol.


I have some 27 outlaws but the back lug pattern on my wheeler is 4/4 and the wheels I have are 4/156 and wheel adapters are crazy $$$ for the specs I need ...i am wanting to sell it and get a newer popo tho


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah my xpedition was like that. Made finding rims hard. But they do Make them


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol yea I think I would.just rather sell it dont u?


----------



## Bigboypolaris

2012 sportsman polaris 500 HO
HAD IT NO MORE THAN 3 months


Going deep always!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

A new bike in the stable, My dad just picked it up.
2012 850xp 52 miles on it
full big gun, 32'' backs, 3'' catvos
next mod's are clutching, programer.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

/\ /\ /\ nice


----------



## Polaris425

WOW. NICE


----------



## brutemike

Very nice but from the looks of the pic it needs an alignment done


----------



## mud PRO 700*

LOVE that color^^^ very nice!


----------



## RYAN.

My new to me rzr will get some better pics tomorrow 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## RYAN.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Nice ryan  heres an updated pic of my wheeler


----------



## mudking1199

I guess I show my rzr off lol


----------



## sloboy

Let me throw my lil ranger in here.


----------



## bigblackbrute

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425

RYAN that looks good, everyone else too.

RYAN we may have to meet up and ride sometime, get that thing muddy. I'll pull ya out w/ the REX. lol


----------



## RYAN.

Polaris425 said:


> RYAN that looks good, everyone else too.
> 
> RYAN we may have to meet up and ride sometime, get that thing muddy. I'll pull ya out w/ the REX. lol


Ya man we should, I gotta get a new belt for it and change all fluids and give it a day worth of cleaning. Hopefully I wont need any tugs, I say I'm going to take it real easy one it for a while but we all know how that goes

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 08monsterbrute

*Polaris picture thread!*

I want to see all your pictures of Polaris bikes! I own one with xtr's. other than that bone stock


----------



## CallMeChris

I'll play! Here is my work in progress...

The day I got it:










How it sits now:










I don't know who is enjoying it more, me or the kids? Lol. Looks like a 2nd one is in the works when I get this one like I want it.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## flowhandy

Nice wheeler Chris. I'm Derek McGuire on FB. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman19

Finally got the tires put on!


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## bruteman19

Thanks man! I'm fixing to order a 2" lift.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Rdc is the only way to go!! True 2"!


----------



## as140672

few pics over the years, yes they are all the same bike, and the frame on this bike is far from stock, stock one broke in many places before I rode it hard. Next thing I need is snorkels


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Just finished puttin everything on.


----------



## Polaris425

Sick! :rockn:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Tht scrambler looks bad !!! Any vids of it in the mud?


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Thanks guys! Ain't rode it yet but I'm ready to ride it for sure.


----------



## walker

BlackedOutBF said:


> Just finished puttin everything on.


I approve. I think I want 1.


----------



## DaveMK1

Saw one up at red creek in may and that thing was fine! Almost want to get ride if the brute for a popo lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i swear by polaris, my buddy just got a 2012 850XP with 100 hours and the starter went out and now he says he hates polaris LOL he's bout to sell it and get a honda ...but my 97 hasn't gave me no big problems i can't handle or out of my responsibility lol i've replaced sprockets inside tranny, and sprockets on final drivetrain outside, and hit and miss stuff but has been a good wheeler in all!


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Hopefully I won't have to many problems. I didn't have any outta my RZR except for axles. Thanks for the approval walker. Here is another pic.


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Rear pic


----------



## Josh82

I wonder if they plan to put their new 1000 in one of these


----------



## johnny_popo

brand new and then with the 30" monster mayhems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Looks real good johnny


----------



## johnny_popo

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## storms550

Did you have to put a lift on that with the 30s or wheel spacers?


----------



## johnny_popo

Nah nothing didn't even rub with the shocks all the way down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CallMeChris

Finally got my sportsman like I wanted it...loaded it up on the trailer and went to my dealership to pick up a second one and make sure they both would fit. When I got there my stupid dealership had me pull it off the trailer and wouldn't let me have it back!










Don't guess I can complain too much though...they gave me this to put on my trailer so it wasn't so empty...










Took it riding a few days later and realized stock just wouldn't work for long!





























Much more to come but I'm happy with it for now!

The upgrades began...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

haha at the beginning story, but man that thing is nice!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!


----------



## CallMeChris

Thanks, I appreciate it. Snorkels, clutch kit, custom cage, custom audio, bench seats..... the list of stuff to add seems never ending! I'm happy for now though and working my way through the mod list as I save my pennies.


----------



## bcorum

My rzr with the new 28" Executioners


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good. How rough are they?


----------



## bcorum

They really arent bad, Ive had a few sets and for the tread that you get they ride fairly smooth, not like a bh or anything though haha


----------

